# Zeiss Distagon 15 f/2.8 ZE Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 16, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9261"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9261" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9261"></a></div>
<strong>Infinitely Wide – The new Distagon T* 2,8/15 super wide angle lens</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>After plenty of guessing by Carl Zeiss fans, it’s now official: the new super wide angle Distagon T* 2,8/15 lens has arrived. With an extra-large angle of view of 110 degrees in combination with a fast f/2.8 aperture, the lens enables the features for dramatic perspectives and performance demanded by the most ambitious landscape and architectural photographers. With a unique ability to capture events in a natural and extraordinary manner, it is also an ideal companion for advertising, journalism and commercial photography. It will be available with an EF (ZE) or F bayonet (ZF.2).</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://blogs.zeiss.com/photo/en/?p=1567#more-1567" target="_blank">Read about it on the Zeiss blog</a></strong></p>
<p>The lens will start shipping in May 2012 for a cool $2948 USD. It’ll be interesting to see how it stacks up against the Canon EF 14 f/2.8L II.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## recon photography (Mar 16, 2012)

filter thread or no......


----------



## recon photography (Mar 16, 2012)

looks good http://www.thephoblographer.com/2012/03/16/review-zeiss-15mm-f2-8-canon-ef-mount/
but i cant see a filter thread so fml, i guess i should finally get a 17-40mm-L i hear they r pretty good


----------



## corpusrex (Mar 16, 2012)

recon photography said:


> filter thread or no......


 it takes 95mm filters apparently.

From http://blogs.zeiss.com/photo/en/?p=1567#more-1567

The 95mm filter thread accepts all standard filters.

The lens shade is integrated into the design and helps to protect the lens surface from unintentional damage. The 95mm filter thread accepts all standard filters, including the recently released Carl Zeiss T* UV and POL filters.


----------



## recon photography (Mar 16, 2012)

corpusrex said:


> recon photography said:
> 
> 
> > filter thread or no......
> ...



thankyou , but ouch 95mm filters i dont even want to know how much they cost but i guess it could be a really nice lens for landscapes then


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 16, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The lens will start shipping in May 2012 for a cool $2948 USD. It’ll be interesting to see how it stacks up against the Canon EF 14 f/2.8L II.



This lens, while priced steeply, appears to have the specs of an absolute cracker. I'm very much encouraged by the 'exceptionally low distortion' statement by Zeiss, and the way it's being presented as a great lens for architectural 'togs. Can't wait for a review, preferably on the 5dIII or D800 ;-)


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 16, 2012)

recon photography said:


> Well, I'm just relieved that it *can* take filters.


----------



## corpusrex (Mar 16, 2012)

recon photography said:


> corpusrex said:
> 
> 
> > recon photography said:
> ...



You are welcome. But yes I winced at the thought of the price of 95mm filters too. Helpfully though, Zeiss will happily sell you one apparently.  
Anyway, just had a quick look at B&H and they sell some 95mm B+W filters... 95mm CPol from $250 odd but guessing you would want/need the extra wide version for $300.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 16, 2012)

what no complaining about the price?
what´s up with you guys?

i guess not many want such a lens but can not afford it.. other then the 5D MK3 that many want and can not afford?


----------



## diliff (Mar 16, 2012)

The question in my mind is this: Given it'll be manual focus, why not just get the Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8 with an EF adapter, and have the extra flexibility of the zoom? From what I can see, it's the best ultrawide in existence, prime or zoom. I suppose only thing that the Zeiss has in its favour is lower weight and the ability to accept filters. But apart from that, why would I want it, if it isn't significantly better?


----------



## herbert (Mar 16, 2012)

Image comparisons are available on The Digital Picture:

Samyang 14mm @f2.8 vs Canon 14mm @f2.8
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=769&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

Nikon 14mm @f2.8 vs Canon 14mm @ f2.8
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=628&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
(The Nikon is so bad it has me confused. Must be an old lens.)

Nikon 14-24mm @ f2.8 vs Canon 14mm @ f2.8
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=615&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

Zeiss 15mm @ f2.8 vs Canon 14mm @ f2.8
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=794&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

The Nikon 14mm is bad.
The Nikon zoom is better.
The Samyang is good. 
The Canon is good but lots of vignetting.
The Zeiss is better (has less distortion and CA). 

Zeiss = $2950 
Canon = $2199
Nikon 14-24mm = $1997
Nikon 14mm = $1529
Samyang = $399

Only the Zeiss supports filters.

The Samyang seems like a great way to start in the wide angle world.

The comparisons actually surprised me. There is a lot of talk about how Nikon is better at wide angle. These images do not show that to my eye.

I also looked at f8 and the results are similar but less pronounced.


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 16, 2012)

i am totally happy with my Canon 14L II. no complaints.


----------



## facedodge (Mar 16, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> i am totally happy with my Canon 14L II. no complaints.



Thanks, I didn't know about the samyang. It looks like a great buy!


----------



## contrastny (Mar 16, 2012)

It takes screw in filters, but with the built in lens hood it doesn't look like you can use ND grads, etc.


----------



## 5D Freak (Mar 16, 2012)

Nikon 14-24. Sorry, the 17tse blows it away - and using the shift can give you about 11mm. I have this lens and love it! The Nikon distorts pretty heavily. Less CA in the tse too. I don't know why people think there's no answer to the Nikon lens.


----------



## infared (Mar 16, 2012)

I would love to see a comparison of the Sam Yang and the new Zeiss!!!!!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow and to think I though the 14L was expensive, $3k for a wide angle?!  Im guessing it must perform incredibly well, as that's even expensive for a Zeiss lens. That's over $1k more than the most expensive ZE lenses available (35 1.4, 21 2.8 and 100 f/2 are all $1850).

I was looking forward to this one, but I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 16, 2012)

infared said:


> I would love to see a comparison of the Sam Yang and the new Zeiss!!!!!



That's not a very fair comparison, a $300 lens vs a $3000 lens, but here you go:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=794&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=769&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

Looks like the Zeiss is crushing it for the most part.


----------



## Jeffrey (Mar 16, 2012)

Ken Rockwell's review says this lens is the best wide angle lens available for full frame cameras. I can't wait to purchase this lens.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 16, 2012)

cool 3000 $ ... not very cool

I think that access to quality tools will be more and more a matter of a bigger wallet.


Have been to fast with my opinion/decision. In Europe it will cost the same as the
EF 2.8 14 from Canon. It's just a matter of overall quality and the need for AF and
willing to buy M95 screw in filters ...

If this lens gives outstanding results, it might be worth the 3000 $ / 2150 EUR ... and than
it's the only missing lens for my switch to fill frame ... besides from the 40mm pancake.

O.k., I will start to save the money ...


----------



## 5D Freak (Mar 16, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> i am totally happy with my Canon 14L II. no complaints.



With the samples on The Digital Picture
Canon 14L II vs Nikon 14-24:
Distortion - Nikon distorts heavily - the canon wins by a big margin here
CA - Similar (slight edge to Canon)
Corner sharpness - Canon wins
I would buy the Canon at the more expesive price point for 14mm

The Ziess seams on par with the 14II in most reaspects. The 17tse kicks ass in all aspects. Ziess can hold filters - a big plus for landscape work.

Why do so many people glorify the Nikon 14-24 over Canon and Zeiss offerings. Price maybe, but thats all


----------



## contrastny (Mar 16, 2012)

5D Freak said:


> kennykodak said:
> 
> 
> > i am totally happy with my Canon 14L II. no complaints.
> ...



It can hold round filters, but how can it hold slot filters with the built in lens hood? It looks like an amazing lens, but I wish it could hold ND grads in a LEE filter holder or similar.


----------



## telephonic (Mar 17, 2012)

I give this lens a "wow" for its price. Have to bear ramen for all my life to get hold of this lens, I think. :


----------



## Gcon (Mar 17, 2012)

contrastny said:


> It takes screw in filters, but with the built in lens hood it doesn't look like you can use ND grads, etc.



That's what I was thinking. I actually got mildly excited about this lens before I realised the metal hood can't be detached (unlike the plastic hood of the 8-15mm L fisheye).

I'll make do with the 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM, until which time that Canon updates their wide-angle offerings sometime in the next 12-18 months.


----------



## zyx1989 (Mar 17, 2012)

in my opinion : if this lens can't Autofocus, it wouldn't stack up against EF14L II (or I) no matter HOW GOOD the optical quality might be


----------



## tron (Mar 18, 2012)

I know I am not comparing apples to apples and that 2mm difference is a big deal in wide angles but 
for someone who does not need exactly that and has no infinite money the Canon TS-E 17mm L is a much
better choice. Of course your mileage may vary. 

Actually I do have the Zeiss 21mm lens and I am very happy with its quality (even at the edges...)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2012)

facedodge said:


> kennykodak said:
> 
> 
> > i am totally happy with my Canon 14L II. no complaints.
> ...


 
Or, you might get the Samyang 14mm like mine. Check out the left side.







.


----------



## jrista (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like a beautiful lens (as expected from Zeiss.) I'm rather curious about the built-in, non-removable lens hood though. I'd love to get a lens like that (especially with low distortion) for my landscape photography, but not being able to remove the lens hood really kills it for that purpose. It entirely eliminates the use of any ND/GND filtration! 

Does that sound like an odd move on Zeiss' part to anyone else?


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 19, 2012)

jrista said:


> Sounds like a beautiful lens (as expected from Zeiss.) I'm rather curious about the built-in, non-removable lens hood though. I'd love to get a lens like that (especially with low distortion) for my landscape photography, but not being able to remove the lens hood really kills it for that purpose. It entirely eliminates the use of any ND/GND filtration!
> 
> Does that sound like an odd move on Zeiss' part to anyone else?



The one it's based on, ZM mount, also has a built-in hood, so it really shouldn't be a surprise. That one takes 72mm filters, but it costs $4,600!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/361526-REG/Zeiss_1457_856_15mm_f_2_8_ZM_Lens.html

This one also takes screw-in filters, albeit 95mm ones, so I don't see why it _couldn't_ take ND/GND filters.


----------



## woofmeow (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm completely lost now with this announcement.
I love wide angle, and used tokina 11-16 on crop.
And i love zeiss. They now have 3 ultra-wides: 21, 18, 15.
Now i'm moving to full frame, and was considering tokina's replace (i miss it so much).
21mm seems to be an outstanding lens, but not as wide as i would like.
18mm is a sweet spot focal length to me, but appears to have unpleasant color errors in rendition.
And a new 15mm is lovely but costs.. and it may be bit too wide for me.
Maybe it is time to go 100mm macro instead and explore


----------



## Scott_7D (Mar 19, 2012)

diliff said:


> The question in my mind is this: Given it'll be manual focus, why not just get the Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8 with an EF adapter, and have the extra flexibility of the zoom? From what I can see, it's the best ultrawide in existence, prime or zoom. I suppose only thing that the Zeiss has in its favour is lower weight and the ability to accept filters. But apart from that, why would I want it, if it isn't significantly better?



The Nikon, while an excellent lens isn't all roses. The distortion at 14mm is extreme; not really acceptable for architecture (it isn't so bad at longer FLs though, but if you want 14/15mm you're SOL with the Nikkor). A prime like the 14L II does much better, the Zeiss should be even better.

The Nikon also suffers from pretty heavy flare, while the Zeiss should be pretty flare resistant given the performance of it's 18/21/25mm brothers.

The Nikon is the best UWA zoom in existence in terms of resolution, but primes like the 14L, 17TS-E or the new Zeiss still have advantages in their specific focal lengths. Of course, the Nikkor is cheaper than any of the three aforementioned lenses, so that's a nice perk.


----------



## jrista (Mar 19, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a beautiful lens (as expected from Zeiss.) I'm rather curious about the built-in, non-removable lens hood though. I'd love to get a lens like that (especially with low distortion) for my landscape photography, but not being able to remove the lens hood really kills it for that purpose. It entirely eliminates the use of any ND/GND filtration!
> ...



Well, I've never seen a circular screw-in GND. I use the Lee Filter system, which uses 4x6" slideable GND filters. No way that would work on this lens.


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 20, 2012)

Below is a link to an introduction video on this lens. A bit patronising, but still interesting:

ZEISS Distagon T* 2,8/15 ZE/ZF.2 ... the new big boy


----------



## psolberg (Mar 20, 2012)

herbert said:


> Image comparisons are available on The Digital Picture:
> 
> Samyang 14mm @f2.8 vs Canon 14mm @f2.8
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=769&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> ...



try these:
http://www.16-9.net/lens_tests/canon14l2_nikon1424/nikon1424_canon14l2_a.html
http://www.16-9.net/lens_tests/nikon1424_17mm/nikon1424_17mm1.html

the canon 14mm is simply not a contender in any way, so let's skip it. I wouldn't consider shooting with that lens. I expec the zeiss to be better than the legendary 14-24 nikkor but two things:
1) the nikon wins from 15-24mm all the time.
2) for the price, is it THAT much better?

as far as filter goes, agreed that the zeiss has a more elegant solution. But given the massive popularity of the 14-24 among landscape photographers, plenty or big square filter adapters exist from various companies including Lee filters and modded cokin-xpro holders. 

So if I had unlimited founds, I'd opt for the zeiss for sure. 



> The Nikon, while an excellent lens isn't all roses. The distortion at 14mm is extreme; not really acceptable for architecture (it isn't so bad at longer FLs though, but if you want 14/15mm you're SOL with the Nikkor). A prime like the 14L II does much better, the Zeiss should be even better.
> 
> The Nikon also suffers from pretty heavy flare, while the Zeiss should be pretty flare resistant given the performance of it's 18/21/25mm brothers.
> 
> The Nikon is the best UWA zoom in existence in terms of resolution, but primes like the 14L, 17TS-E or the new Zeiss still have advantages in their specific focal lengths. Of course, the Nikkor is cheaper than any of the three aforementioned lenses, so that's a nice perk.



sorry but the IQ of the 14mm canon prime is too low to justify its cost. distortion can be corrected in post. optical issues and loss of resolution cannot always. and then there is the price. the fact the nikon zoom lens beats the prime lens speaks volumes how the 14mm prime lens is way overpriced for what you actually get.

for architecture, I wouldn't use either one since you want a tilt shift lens to control perspective. 14mm lenses for artchitecture blow due to perspective distortion. I can't speak for flare without seeing the zeiss, but you can't use a completely different optical formula as reference. 



> With the samples on The Digital Picture
> Canon 14L II vs Nikon 14-24:
> Distortion - Nikon distorts heavily - the canon wins by a big margin here
> CA - Similar (slight edge to Canon)
> ...


hmmm http://www.16-9.net/lens_tests/canon14l2_nikon1424/nikon1424_canon14l2_a.html
the canon never struck me as anything special. it must be good for charts though it seems. IMO the 14-24 remains the best of them all except maybe until this zeiss beauty. If I shot landscapes using manual focus, it would be my top choice. But MF is simply not something I can use when doing a people session with limited time already even using AF.


----------



## woofmeow (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeiss 15/2.8 Distagon Q&A with H.H.Nasse
http://diglloyd.com/articles/ZeissZ/ZeissZ-15Distagon-NasseInterview.html


----------

